# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Χάσαμε τον αρχηγό μας

## gios

Δυστυχώς το ήθελε ο Θεός να τον πάει μαζί του . Ίσως επειδή δεν άντεχε άλλο να τον βλέπει να παλεύει με τον θάνατο . Ήταν παλικάρι και η μάχη δεν τελείωνε ποτέ.. Χάσαμε τον Πατέρα μας .
Το στήριγμά μας . Τον άντρα μας . Ήταν 60 . Ήταν ο γλυκός μας πατερούλης . Δεν μπορώ να το πιστεύψω . Μου λείπει , θέλω να τον αγκαλιάσω , να του σφίξω το χέρι , να του δώσω ένα φιλί...
Λίγα λεπτά ακόμα δίπλα του , τίποτε άλλο , να του πώ πως τον αγαπώ πολύ .... Πατέρα εύχομαι να είσαι δίπλα μας απο εδώ και πέρα.. Να σου μιλάμε και να μας ακούς ... Να χαίρεσε μαζί μας ...
Να σε κάνω υπερήφανω...

Πατέρα σε λετρεύω και μου λείπεις ..

Ο Γιός σου

----------


## RainAndWind

Τα συλλυπητήριά μου για το χαμό του αγαπημένου σας.Να έχετε υγεία και δύναμη.

----------


## Χάιντι

συλλυπητήρια!!!

----------


## frei

Τα συλληπητήρια μου.... Ζωή σε σας!

----------


## asax

Συλληπητήρια... Η ζωή συνεχίζεται να θυμάσαι και κανένας δε χάνεται. Εξάλλου κατα το Θεό δεν υπάρχει θάνατος αλλά κοίμηση. Οι άνθρωποι δεν πεθαίνουν με αυτό το τρόπο, να το θυμάσαι. Ο θάνατος αυτός είναι ψεύτικος, μην πιστεύεις ότι κάτι χάθηκε. Η αγκαλιά και το φιλί που θα έδινες στο πατέρα σου ισοδυναμούν με τις καλές πράξεις που θα κάνεις στους συνανθρώπους σου από εδώ και πέρα. Τότε θα γίνεται και ο πατέρας σου ευτυχισμένος... Εξάλλου ο μπαμπάς σου είναι πιο κοντά σου από τι εσύ νομίζεις. Την αγάπη μου!

----------


## whitecandle

Συλληπητήρια και από μένα. Μη στενοχωριέσαι.

----------


## gios

σε ευχαριστώ asax. και όλους φυσικά

----------


## gios

θέλω να πιστεύω πως υπάρχει συνέχεια.. πως η ψυχή του υπάρχει... και μακάρι να μας βλέπει απο κάπου..

Πατέρα σαγαπ\'ω

----------


## gios

Έχουν περάσει λίγες μέρες μόνο και ακόμα δεν το πιστγεύω... Όταν προσπαθώ να το πιστεύψω με πιάνει ένα σφίξιμο που πολλές φορές καταλήγει σε κλάμα.. Δίναμε όλοι έναν αγώνα γιατί είχε πολλά προβλήματα αλλά έφταιγε το σώμα του που τον άφηνε σιγά σιγά , αυτός ήταν βράχος , μας καθοδηγούσε ... και πάνω στον αγώνα μας , πάνω που κάθε φορά έβγαινε αλώβητος απο τη μάχη ήρθε η στιγμή που σταμάτησε να αντέχει.. Τι σύντομη που είναι η ζωή..
Έφυγε και όλα συνεχίζονται.. Σαν να μην έγινε τίποτα..

----------


## gios

Συμβαίνουν μικροπράγματα που συνήθως τα συζητούσαμε , με καταλάβαινε ... Τώρα γυρνάω αναζητώντας τον να του τα πώ και δεν είναι εδώ..

----------


## RainAndWind

Είναι φυσιολογικές οι σκέψεις σου και όλα όσα περιγράφεις είναι μέσα στα πλαίσια της διαδικασίας του πένθους.Συμπτωματικά αυτό τον καιρό διαβάζω ένα βιβλίο της Debra Umberson,το\"Ο θάνατος ενός γονιού\".Είναι ένα ανάγνωσμα που αξίζει να το διαβάσεις γιατί θα βρεις μέσα στα παραδείγματα και στις εμπειρίες ατόμων πολλά κομμάτια δικά σου για το πόσο μεγάλη είναι η συμβολική έννοια του γονεικού θανάτου για το παιδί και τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει στον κόσμο του όταν χαθεί ο γονέας.

Θυμήσου πως ανήκεις στους τυχερούς της ζωής που είχες έναν πατέρα που τιμούσε την έννοια της πατρικής αγάπης και προστασίας,πως σου έδωσε ένα παράδειγμα ζωής με τη στάση του απέναντι στο θάνατο,πως ήταν αγωνιστής.Δεν είναι κακό που επεξεργάζεσαι την έννοια της ζωής,το σύντομο και φευγαλέο της βήμα,τη ματαιότητα,όλα αυτά επίσης είναι μέσα στο ταξίδι που κάνεις για να γιατρευτείς,γιατί μην ξεχνάς,κι εσύ βλέποντας και βιώνοντας τον πόνο ενός σημαντικού ανθρώπου για σένα,πληγωνόσουν και πόναγες.Τώρα εκτός από το να τιμάς τη μνήμη του αγαπημένου σου,έχεις να συμφιλιωθείς με την έννοια της δικής σου φθαρτής φύσης και να επουλώσεις και τις δικές σου πληγές από τις καθημερινές θεάσεις του μαρτυρίου.

Να είσαι καλά φίλε. :Smile:

----------


## gios

Eίναι τόσο ενθαρυντικό για ένα τόσο πολύ προσωπικό θέμα να συζητάς με άτομα που να σε στηρίζουν με τις απόψεις τους έστω και ας μην τους ξέρεις και παράλληλα να σε προβληματίζουν και να σε κάνουν να σκεφτείς και απο άλλη οπτική.

Θα προσπαθήσω να το διαβάσω το βιβλίο που έχεις πιο πολύ για να δώ πως προσεγγίζουν το θέμα και οι άλλοι.

Το πιο σκληρό είναι πως η επόμενη μέρα μου ζητάει να είναι δυνατός , δραστήριος και με περρίσεια ψυχικών αποθεμάτων ώστε να μπορέσω να αντιμετωπίσω τα ρποσβλήματα που έρχονται .

Είναι σαν να έφυγε η βάση απο μία πυραμίδα και εγώ να προσπαθώ να μαζεύψω γρήγορα τα κομμάτια που πέφτουν .

Μία νέα πραγματικότητα με περιμένει για ακόμα μία φορά..

----------


## gonoli

συλλυπητηρια κι απο εμενα.στην αρχη θα ειναι δυσκολο αλλα να φανεις δυνατος.αυτο θα ηθελε κι εκεινος.αυτο θα τον κανει να χαιρεται απο κει που σε βλεπει.κουραγιο και ο χρονος ειναι ο καλυτερος γιατρος.

----------


## gios

Μου λείπεις μπαμπα , μου λείπεις ..
Θέλω να σε δω σε παρακαλω!!!!!!
Θέλω να σε φιλήσω πατέρα σε παρακαλώ!!!!!
Σαγαπαω μπαμπα!!!!

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by gios_
> Μου λείπεις μπαμπα , μου λείπεις ..
> Θέλω να σε δω σε παρακαλω!!!!!!
> Θέλω να σε φιλήσω πατέρα σε παρακαλώ!!!!!
> Σαγαπαω μπαμπα!!!!


Μας συγκίνησες βρε!!!! ζωή σε σας!!

----------


## _AsPa_

Κουραγιο και δυναμη για την απωλεια σου...Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.
Πριν ενα μηνα εχασα τον πατερα μου ξαφνικα, εφυγε το βραδυ μονος του(ξυπνησε δλδ και μετα απο λιγο εφυγε, πιθανον αρκετα γρηγορα γιατι δεν προλαβε να παρει τηλ) και δεν ξερω αν θα ξεπερασω ποτε τις ενοχες που δεν ημουν διπλα του, φοβηθηκε, δεν ξερω τι σκεφτοταν εκεινη την ωρα και εμεις δεν ειμασταν διπλα του, κανεις, γιατι οι συγκυριες το εφεραν ετσι που εκεινο το βραδυ λειπαμε ολοι. Δεν μπορω να συγχωρησω τον εαυτο μου γιατι εφυγα για την αθηνα μερικες μερες πριν για να δω κατι φιλους και δεν τον ακουσα που μου ελεγε να μεινω μερικες μερες ακομα(παντα το ελεγε αυτο βεβαια), δεν μπορω να συγχωρησω αυτον γιατι δεν προσεχε την υγεια του και ετρωγε/επινε παραπανω απο οσο επρεπε, κουραζοταν και δεν μας ακουγε που του λεγαμε να προσεχει...
Εχω πολυ θυμο και δεν ξερω αν ποτε θα το ξεπερασω αυτο, θυμο ακομα και προς τον Θεο(αν υπαρχει,προσωπικα δεν ειμαι της θρησκειας) που ολοι μου λενε οτι τον αγαπησε και τον πηρε αλλα κι εγω τον αγαπουσα παρα πολυ και τον ηθελα διπλα μου, ηταν ανθρωπος που δεν πειραξε ποτε κανεναν, παντα φιλοτιμος και ολοι σοκαριστηκαν που εφυγε τοσο απροσδοκητα, αλλα κανεις δεν ζουσε μαζι του και σε κανεναν δεν θα λειπει καθε μερα και καθε λεπτο οπως σε μενα, στην μητερα μου και τον αδερφο μου. 
Παντα ημουν ευτυχισμενη, λεφτα πολλα δεν ειχαμε αλλα τα παιδικα μου χρονια ηταν πολυ ομορφα και δεν ημουν αχαριστη, το σκεφτομουν συχνα οτι εχω οσα χρειαζομαι και τιποτα κακο δεν ειχε συμβει και τωρα νιωθω σαν να χασα τον κοσμο, δλδ τι κακο εκανα και δεν μπορουσα να τα εχω ολα? Δεν ζητουσα και πολλα, μονο εμενα και την οικογενεια μου υγιη.
Οπως προειπα δεν πιστευω σε παραδεισο και κολαση, παρολα αυτα πιστευω στην αθανασια της ψυχης και νιωθω τον πατερα μου αρκετες φορες απο τοτε που εφυγε, δεν ξερω αν ειναι η ιδεα μου αλλα με βοηθαει.

Ξερω οτι ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομα αλλα ηθελα καπου να τα γραψω...Μπαμπα μου λειπεις και συγγνωμη αν σε στεναχωρω που κλαιω συνεχεια αλλα ειμαι διαλυμενη.

----------


## loopoftime

γεια σου ασπα.λυπαμαι πολυ για αυτο που συνεβη στην οικογενεια σου.ευχομαι να ειστε δυνατοι και συ και η μητερα σου και ο αδελφος σου.δεν ειναι η ιδεα σου οτι νοιωθεις τον πατερα σου.θα ειναι παντα κοντα σου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by _AsPa__
> Κουραγιο και δυναμη για την απωλεια σου...Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.
> Πριν ενα μηνα εχασα τον πατερα μου ξαφνικα, εφυγε το βραδυ μονος του(ξυπνησε δλδ και μετα απο λιγο εφυγε, πιθανον αρκετα γρηγορα γιατι δεν προλαβε να παρει τηλ) και δεν ξερω αν θα ξεπερασω ποτε τις ενοχες που δεν ημουν διπλα του, φοβηθηκε, δεν ξερω τι σκεφτοταν εκεινη την ωρα και εμεις δεν ειμασταν διπλα του, κανεις, γιατι οι συγκυριες το εφεραν ετσι που εκεινο το βραδυ λειπαμε ολοι. Δεν μπορω να συγχωρησω τον εαυτο μου γιατι εφυγα για την αθηνα μερικες μερες πριν για να δω κατι φιλους και δεν τον ακουσα που μου ελεγε να μεινω μερικες μερες ακομα(παντα το ελεγε αυτο βεβαια), δεν μπορω να συγχωρησω αυτον γιατι δεν προσεχε την υγεια του και ετρωγε/επινε παραπανω απο οσο επρεπε, κουραζοταν και δεν μας ακουγε που του λεγαμε να προσεχει...
> Εχω πολυ θυμο και δεν ξερω αν ποτε θα το ξεπερασω αυτο, θυμο ακομα και προς τον Θεο(αν υπαρχει,προσωπικα δεν ειμαι της θρησκειας) που ολοι μου λενε οτι τον αγαπησε και τον πηρε αλλα κι εγω τον αγαπουσα παρα πολυ και τον ηθελα διπλα μου, ηταν ανθρωπος που δεν πειραξε ποτε κανεναν, παντα φιλοτιμος και ολοι σοκαριστηκαν που εφυγε τοσο απροσδοκητα, αλλα κανεις δεν ζουσε μαζι του και σε κανεναν δεν θα λειπει καθε μερα και καθε λεπτο οπως σε μενα, στην μητερα μου και τον αδερφο μου. 
> Παντα ημουν ευτυχισμενη, λεφτα πολλα δεν ειχαμε αλλα τα παιδικα μου χρονια ηταν πολυ ομορφα και δεν ημουν αχαριστη, το σκεφτομουν συχνα οτι εχω οσα χρειαζομαι και τιποτα κακο δεν ειχε συμβει και τωρα νιωθω σαν να χασα τον κοσμο, δλδ τι κακο εκανα και δεν μπορουσα να τα εχω ολα? Δεν ζητουσα και πολλα, μονο εμενα και την οικογενεια μου υγιη.
> Οπως προειπα δεν πιστευω σε παραδεισο και κολαση, παρολα αυτα πιστευω στην αθανασια της ψυχης και νιωθω τον πατερα μου αρκετες φορες απο τοτε που εφυγε, δεν ξερω αν ειναι η ιδεα μου αλλα με βοηθαει.
> 
> Ξερω οτι ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομα αλλα ηθελα καπου να τα γραψω...Μπαμπα μου λειπεις και συγγνωμη αν σε στεναχωρω που κλαιω συνεχεια αλλα ειμαι διαλυμενη.


Άσπα...καταρχην συλληπητηρια... :Frown: 

Είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμη για να διαπραγματευτείς αυτό που έχει συμβεί. Δώσε στον εαυτό σου χρόνο, θα περάσεις πολλά στάδια.
Στο λέω εγώ που κοντεύουν πέντε χρόνια από τότε που έχασα τη μαμά μου και ακόμη το παλεύω.
Αυτό που λένε πως ο χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος γιατρός, είναι από τις πιο σοφές κουβέντες που έχω ακούσει.
Καλό κουράγιο σου εύχομαι.

----------


## _AsPa_

Να ειστε καλα, ελπιζω να καλυτερεψει σιγα σιγα η κατασταση γιατι νιωθω ακομα οπως την πρωτη μερα ή και χειροτερα.
Μακαρι να ειχα εστω 2 λεπτα μαζι του να του πω καποια πραγματα που δεν προλαβα. Ο ξαφνικος θανατος ειναι μεν \"καλος\" απο τη μια γιατι δεν ταλαιπωρειται αυτος απο ασθενειες οπως η γνωστη καταραμενη ασθενεια και εμεις τον θυμομαστε οπως ηταν, δλδ με το χαμογελο, ζωηρο, κοτσονατο κι οχι αδυναμο και ταλαιπωρημενο που ξερω οτι δεν θα το ηθελε κι ο ιδιος ποτε, παντα ελεγε \"να φυγω οταν ειναι μια κι εξω θεε μου\". Αλλα απο την αλλη δεν ειχα 2 λεπτα να του πω οτι τον αγαπαω(που δεν θυμαμαι ποτε του το ειπα τελευταια φορα) και να τον αγκαλιασω σφιχτα.

Θεοφανια να σαι παντα δυνατη και γερη και να θυμασαι παντα με αγαπη την μαμα σου.
Να πω και τα συλληπητηρια μου στο παλικαρι που ανοιξε το θεμα για τον πατερα του και να ναι παντα καλα να τον θυμαται...Εγραψα σε αυτο το θεμα γιατι με εκφραζει πληρως ο τιτλος.

----------


## gios

Θυμός , νεύρα , πίεση . Αυτά νιώθω συν μια καταθλιψη . Μερικές φορές είμαι καλά αλλα και αρκετες αλλες οχι. Την μάνα μου σκέφτομαι πολύ τωρα. Εινα;ι στενοχωρημενη παρα πολυ και οτι και να κανω δεν μπορω να της απαλυνω τον πονο.
Κανω σκέψεις μην τυχον τη χασω και αυτη , μην τυχον μου παθει τιποτα... Φοβαμαι.. Φοβαμαι πως κατι κακο θα συμβει .

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by gios_
> Θυμός , νεύρα , πίεση . Αυτά νιώθω συν μια καταθλιψη . Μερικές φορές είμαι καλά αλλα και αρκετες αλλες οχι. Την μάνα μου σκέφτομαι πολύ τωρα. Εινα;ι στενοχωρημενη παρα πολυ και οτι και να κανω δεν μπορω να της απαλυνω τον πονο.
> Κανω σκέψεις μην τυχον τη χασω και αυτη , μην τυχον μου παθει τιποτα... Φοβαμαι.. Φοβαμαι πως κατι κακο θα συμβει .


ειναι φυσικο να κανεις αυτες τις σκεψεις.
τιποτε κακο δεν θα συμβει, το κακο συνεβη.
ο χρονος ειναι ο φιλος τωρα.οσο περναει , λιγο θα αμβλυνεται αυτη η στεναχωρια...
για την μητερα σου το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να εισαι κοντα της κι αν την δεις να εχει οποιαδηποτε ενδιαφεροντα για εξοδους, απρεες εκδρομες, οτιδηποτε τεοιο, να την ενθαρυνεις...

----------


## _AsPa_

gios κι εγω το ιδιο ακριβως νιωθω για την μητερα μου, δεν ξερω τι να κανω να της φτιαξω καπως τη διαθεση, να ξεχαστει... και φοβαμαι γιατι εχει εδω και χρονια ενα θεμα με την υγεια της και η ψυχολογια παιζει ρολο στο να μην επιδεινωθει, της το χει πει κι ο γιατρος, και δεν ξερω τι να κανω γιατι φοβαμαι μην την χασω κι αυτην, θα τρελαθω.
Παρτην να βγειτε παρεα για φαγητο, εστω κι αν δεν θελει αρχικα, εγω αυτο εκανα και βοηθησε καπως...Δειτε καμια ταινια(ευχαριστη) ή κατι αλλο που της αρεσει, καποια ασχολια.

----------


## gios_new

καλημέρα , 
Ξέχασα το password οπότε έκανα ένα καινούργιο ( προηγούμενο user name gios )

Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια κάποιου που να ξέρει απο καταστάσεις πένθους.
Έχουν περάσει 3 μέρες και διαπιστώνω ανυσηχητικά πράγματα στην συμπεριφορά μου.
Πολλά νεύρα , με όλους και με όλα !!!!
Θέλω και επιδιώκω συνέχεια να απομονώνομαι στο σπίτι .
Και πρίν λίγες μέρες ξαφνικά ξέσπασα σε λυγμούς και κλάμματα . 
Δεν ξέρω πως να το χειριστώ ..
Κάποιοι φίλοι μου είπαν πως τείνω να πέσω σε κατάθλιψη .
Στην δουλειά δεν έχω διάθεση καλή . 
Γενικά νιώθω πως βυθίζομαι ( και νιώθω πως θέλω να βυθιστώ ) σε σκέψεις και αναμνήσεις .
Πραγματικά νι\'ωθω πως έχω την ανάγκη για βοήθεια...

----------


## 3wtiko

καλημέρα gios

απο την πρώτη φορά που άνοιξες το θέμα ήθελα ναχω ένα καλό λόγο να σου γράψω.

δυσκολεύομαι να λέω ακόμα και συλλυπητήρια στους εναπομείναντες στη ζωή,

οι λέξεις αυτές μου ηχούν στα αυτιά μου άδειες, ξερές 

εκείνη την ώρα που ο θάνατος καταλύει την ύπαρξη, δεν υπάρχουν λόγια,

τίποτα δεν προσφέρεται ανακουφιστικό όταν κόβονται τα νήματα της ζωής.

παρόλο που το γνωρίζουμε αξιωματικά ότι ο θάνατος είναι δεδομένος για κάθε 

πλάσμα δεν μπορούμε να το διαχειρηστούμε.(όσες κοσμοθεωρίες και άν υπάρξουν )

σίγουρα ο μηχανισμός επιβίωσης μέσα σου έχει πάρει μπρός και ζητάς κάποιον ειδικό στην διαχείρηση πένθους ,
αν κατάλαβα σωστά, 
ζώντες ,υποψήφιους τεθνεότες να σε βοηθήσουν?

ο πόνος της απώλειας εμφανίζεται με νευρικότητα ,θλίψη και ότι άλλο εκφράζεις στην καθημερινότητα,

χωρίς να θέλω να απαξιώσω κανέναν ειδικό (ίσα ίσα που έχω λάβει και συνεχίζω να επιζητώ 
καθοδήγηση στους ειδικούς για την ψυχική μου υγεία)

είμαι βέβαιη ότι ήδη έχεις κάνει τη μισή τουλάχιστον δουλειά για να σταθείς στα πόδια σου.

το να δεις πως μια κατάσταση έχει επιρρεάσει την καθημερινότητά σου και να θες να πάρεις βοήθεια ,
ναι, πιστεύω ότι έχεις κάνει το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι μόνος σου και θα τα καταφέρεις!

μην τα βάζεις με τον εαυτό σου ,όταν αυτός αντιδρά κάπως και δεν σου αρέσει,
αγκάλιασε τον εαυτό σου ,
έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να αναπαυθείς μέσα στην δυσκολία σου, επέτρεψε στον εαυτό σου να μην αντέχει τον πόνο,
και σαυτό το δυσάρεστο συναίσθημα μην δίνεις περισσότερο χώρο,
χρόνο πάρε ,
κατα τη γνώμη μου δεν υπάρχουν ειδικοί για σένα ,υπάρχει ο ειδικός για τον καθένα μας προσωπικά,
ο ειδικός που ταιριάζει και μου προσφέρει εμένα φροντίδα δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα ταιριάζει και σε σένα.
αναζήτησε έναν ειδικό σύμφωνα με το ιδεολογικό σου πλαίσιο και της ιδιεταιρότητας της καταστασής σου

στο σκοτεινό δρόμο για να περπατήσουμε χρειάζονται τα φώτα για να προχωρήσουμε αλλά,

αυτά πρέπει να ναι στην σωστη αναμεταξύ τους απόσταση τοποθετημένα για να παρέχουν

το απαιτούμενο φως στο διάβα μας.

εύχομαι να ανακουφιστείς σύντομα απο τις παρενέργειες του θανάτου και να πορευτείς ομαλά !

εάν σου αρέσει ο λόγος του συγγραφέα Κ.Παπαγιώργη μπορείς ίσως να προμηθευτείς το

βιβλιο του Ζώντες και Τεθνεώτες που αναπτύσει αρκετά σφαιρικά κατα την αποψή μου

το θέμα του θανάτου, έτυχε και το διάβασα λίγο πριν χάσω τον πατέρα μου και μου δώθηκε
η ευκαιρία να το δώ και πρακτικά, κάπως, το θέμα.

θα σου ευχηθώ κλείνοντας ,
γιατί παρόλο που τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχια- σε προσπάθεια βρίσκομαι να μη μιλάω πολύ-
,
να αντέξεις την ματαίωση !

----------


## gios_new

Σε ευχαριστώ 3wktiko για τα λόγια σου , 
Καταρχάς να διορθώσω πως περάσαν 3 μήνες .
Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν αναζητώ ειδικό για να με βοηθήσει . Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι ζητάω καθώς
υπάρχουν κάποια ερωτήματα που δεν έχουν πάρει απαντησεις και δεν ξέρω απο που θα τις πάρω . 
Επίσης ο τρόπος ο οποίος έφυγε ήταν πολύ βασανιστικός για όλους μα πιο πολύ για εκείνον...
Δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω τα λόγια του αυτούς τους μήνες που πάλευε, δεν μπορώ να συγχωρήσω πως τον αφήσαμε να φύγει... Έχω μίσος για τους γιατρούς , πολύ μίσος... Τον βλέπαν σαν εμπόρευμα πως θα του κάνουν και άλλα πάνω του για να χρεώσουν περισσότερα... Πλέον είμαι απογοητευμένος με όλους..
Πρίν 2 μέρες χάζευα κάποιες πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες στις οποίες ήταν καλά.
Τότε ξεκίνησαν κάποια δάκρυα , στη συνέχεια κλάμα και στο τέλος έπαθα κάτι σαν κρίση.. Τρόμαξα με τον εαυτό μου..
Φοβάμαι πως κάποιος θα πάθει κάτι .. Εγώ ? Η οικογένεια μου ? Δεν ξέρω πάντως νιώθω πως θα έρθει κάτι κακό.
Ο κόσμος γύρω μου προχωράει..Όλα προχωράνε , συγγενοίς , φίλοι , συνάδελφοι.. Σαν να έχουν ξεχάσει τι έγινε..
Σαν να μην τους νοιάζει... Λογικό.. Λίγοι απο αυτούς νιώθουν αυτό που νιώθω εγώ..
Δεν νομίζω πως τα έχω χάσει ακόμα  :Smile:  αλλά σίγουρα κάτι δεν πάει καλά...

----------


## gios_new

Επίσης τι εννοείς λέγοντας :
θα σου ευχηθώ κλείνοντας ,
γιατί παρόλο που τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχια- σε προσπάθεια βρίσκομαι να μη μιλάω πολύ-
,
να αντέξεις την ματαίωση !

----------


## keep_walking

Ελα ντε με αυτη την ματαιωση!!!!! Λες και ειναι το αποκρυφο μυστικο λολ...και εγω ρωταγα τις προαλλες τι εστι ματαιωση και με γραφαν λολ.

----------


## auroula

γιος εχεις μηνυμα. :Frown:

----------


## 3wtiko

Καλημέρα gios,καλημέρα σόλους ,

Αρχικά να ζητήσω συγνώμη από τον keep_walking, ειδα το ερωτημά σου κηπ,

Αλλά θεώρησα ότι είχε απαντηθεί από άλλο μέλος διαβάζοντας το θέμα σου ,

Γιαυτό και παράβλεψα να απαντήσω άμεσα , σορυ λοιπόν,

Gios λέγοντας ότι βρήσκομαι στην προσπάθεια να μη μιλάω πολύ, θέλω να καταφέρω να 

λέω λίγα λόγια και περιεκτικά. Έχω καταλάβει , και από τον εαυτό μου πρώτα ,ότι όταν μιλάω 

πολύ, τα μισα τουλάχιστον από τα οποια λέω είναι άχρηστα ,ή καλύτερα πλεονασμός!

Ετσι χάνω πολύ ενέργεια χωρίς λόγο, επίσης και ο ακροατής χάνει ενέργεια για ναχει τα αυτιά 

του διαθέσιμα με αποτέλεσμα να τουμπανιάσει το κεφάλι του με άχρηστες πληροφορίες.

Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια να επεξηγήσω την ματαίωση που αναφέρω :

(δεν είμαι φιλόλογος, ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω, οι λέξεις όσο και να προσδιοριστεί η σημασία τους για κάθε άνθρωπο έχουν διαφορετική σημασία και υφή ,π.χ άλλη αντίληψη έχω εγώ για την σημασία της λέξης αγκαλιά, άλλη κάποιος άλλος. Ο καθένας μας αντιλαμβάνεται την σημασια των λέξεων σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες-γνώση που έχει αποκομίσει σε σχέση με την λέξη….πάλι πλατιάζω!)

Ματαίωση, λοιπόν ,είναι το συναίσθημα που νιώθεις αρχικά όταν μπροστα σου εμφανίζεται 

Ένα Εμπόδιο που σου απαγορεύει να βιώσεις αυτό που προσδοκάς, σου απαγορεύει να 

κάνεις όνειρα , σου απαγορευει να δώσεις νόημα στη ζωή σου .

μπροστά στα πραγματικά και αξεπέραστα αδιέξοδα όπως είναι ο θάνατος (το μεγαλύτερο και 

κοινο σε όλους μας), η αρρώστεια, η χρεοκοπεία (επίκαιρο)και άλλα, το συναίσθημα της 

ματαίωσης εμφανίζεται, αναπτύσεται (μεγαλώνει και εγκαθεισταται στον ψυχικό μας κόσμο)

και εξελισεται στην απόγνωση ,στην απελπισία με αποτέλεσμα να κλονίζεται η 

ευαισθητη ανθρώπινη υπαρξή μας , χάνοντας την αυτοπεποιθησή και την 

αυτοεκτίμηση μας και φτάνοντας πολλες φορές και το τελευταίο στάδιο να επιθυμήσουμε το 

Τέλος της υπαρξής μας.


Γράφοντας όλα αυτά ,μεσα στο νου μου έιχα πολλες αναφορές για την δικιά μου ματαίωση ,

Η λέξη έπερνε σάρκα και οστά από τα δικά μου αδιέξοδα,

Ματαίωση ένιωσα Όταν ο θάνατος μου απαγόρευσε την όποια συναλλαγη από την 
γιαγιά μου, τον πατέρα μου , τον αγαπημένο μου….

Ματαίωση Όταν φανερώθηκε ότι ο άνθρωπος που προσδοκούσα αγάπη δεν μπορούσε να μου δώσει…

Ματαίωση ένιωσα όταν για πολύ καιρό δεν μπορούσα να αυτοεξυπηρετηθώ ,πόσο μάλλον να 

κάνω και άλλα που επιθυμούσα, χάνοντας την λειτουργικότητα του χεριού μου,

ματαίωση νιώθω όταν μιλάω και ό άλλος με αντιμετωπίζει σαν να του λέω βρέχει στην Κίνα,

ματαίωση νιώθω όταν δεν μπορώ να ανακουφίσω από την θλιψη τον ανθρωπό μου,

ματαίωση……….δεν έχει νόημα να πω άλλα νομίζω στα μικρά και τα μεγάλα νιώθω ματαίωση.

Και επειδή δυσάρεστα μου φαίνονται όλα τα παραπάνω και δεν θέλω να νιώθω ματαίωση 

Και για αυτό το γράμμα θα εκφράσω την προσπάθειά μου να αντέχω την ματαίωση:

Να αποδεχτώ και να κατανοήσω την εαυάλωτη ανθρώπινη υπαρξή μου μπροστα στον θάνατο

(αυτό αποτελει δια βίου προσπάθεια)

Να μην φορτώνω με προσδοκίες τον εαυτό μου και τους άλλους , σε κάποιο βαθμό τα χω 

καταφέρει, προσδοκώ (εεε ναι!) και σε άλλα,

να δέχομαι την ευτυχία, την χαρά ,την θλιψη , τον πόνο όπως το δέντρο την βροχή, την 

καταιγίδα , το χιόνι, την ανθοφορία,τον ήλιο.

Τι νόημα έχει να ζητάμε από την ανθισμένη αμυγδαλιά να μείνει πάντα ανθισμένη επειδή αυτή 

η θέα μας ευχαριστεί? Απαγορεύοντας στο δέντρο να κάνει τον κύκλο της ζωής του να 

γεννηθει ,να ανθίσει , να καρποφορήσει,να πεθάνει ¨?

Πως θάχαμε δέντρα χωρίς σπόρους?

Και σε μερικά θέματα θα πρέπει να αποδεχτώ ότι δεν υπάρχουν απαντήσεις….

να αφήνω χωρίς πίκρα τα πράγματα που δεν μπορώ να επέμβω να εξελίσονται με τους 

κανόνες που διέπουν την δημιουργία!

Πάλι έγραψα πολλά , και πιστέψτε με, έκανα οικονομία!

Άντε μια μεγάλη ΚΑΛΗΜΕΕΕΕΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!! 

ΝΑ ΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΘΕΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΤΑΙΩΣΗ!!!

----------


## UlverK

> _Originally posted by gios_new_
> Σε ευχαριστώ 3wktiko για τα λόγια σου , 
> Καταρχάς να διορθώσω πως περάσαν 3 μήνες .
> Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν αναζητώ ειδικό για να με βοηθήσει . Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι ζητάω καθώς
> υπάρχουν κάποια ερωτήματα που δεν έχουν πάρει απαντησεις και δεν ξέρω απο που θα τις πάρω . 
> Επίσης ο τρόπος ο οποίος έφυγε ήταν πολύ βασανιστικός για όλους μα πιο πολύ για εκείνον...
> Δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω τα λόγια του αυτούς τους μήνες που πάλευε, δεν μπορώ να συγχωρήσω πως τον αφήσαμε να φύγει... Έχω μίσος για τους γιατρούς , πολύ μίσος... Τον βλέπαν σαν εμπόρευμα πως θα του κάνουν και άλλα πάνω του για να χρεώσουν περισσότερα... Πλέον είμαι απογοητευμένος με όλους..
> Πρίν 2 μέρες χάζευα κάποιες πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες στις οποίες ήταν καλά.
> Τότε ξεκίνησαν κάποια δάκρυα , στη συνέχεια κλάμα και στο τέλος έπαθα κάτι σαν κρίση.. Τρόμαξα με τον εαυτό μου..
> ...





Ακριβώς έτσι νιώθω κι εγώ αυτό το διάστημα. Έχασα τον πατέρα μου πριν ένα μήνα και κάτι και όσο περνούν οι μέρες νιώθω χειρότερα. Οι σκέψεις μου βασανίζουν το μυαλό, για την ακρίβεια το έχουν καταλάβει - δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ σχεδόν σε τίποτα - , μισώ όλους τους γιατρούς γιατί όσο ο πατέρας μου νοσηλευόταν η συμπεριφορά τους ήταν απαράδεκτη, είμαι κι εγώ βυθισμένη σε μια απέραντη θλίψη και έναν εξίσου αβάσταχτο φόβο ότι εγώ ή η μητέρα μου θα πάθουμε κάτι. Τρέχω από γιατρό σε γιατρό και μισώ τον εαυτό μου γι αυτό αφού όπως προείπα μισώ τους γιατρούς. Γενικά μια κατάσταση χάλια. Κι όμως, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είμαι χαζή ή όχι, αλλά ακόμα ελπίζω πως θα έρθει μια μέρα που θα είμαι πάλι καλά έστω κι αν τώρα τα πάντα δείχνουν το αντίθετο..

----------


## gios

Να σας πω μονο το εξής..
Όταν νοσηλευόταν ο πατέρας μου ένιωθα παγιδευμένος απο τους γιατρούς. Ξέρω πως σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ψάχνουμε εξιλαστηριοα θυμα , αλλα πραγματικα ευχομαι οταν παθουν κατι και αυτοι να τους μεταχειριστουν οπως καναν αυτοι με τον πατερα μου ...

Πολλές φορές εχω σκεφτεί άσχημα πράγματα για αυτους αλλα πραγματικα δεν αξίζει να απασχολούν πια ούτε το ένα εκατοστό των σκεψεων μου..

Απάνθρωποι , εκβιαστες , εκμεταλευτές της ανθρώπινης αδυναμίας ...

Ενω θα έπρεπε να ήταν πραγματικα λειτούργημα έχουν γίνει εγκληματιες...

Αλήτες..

----------


## ioannis2

Συλληπητήρια.
Δυστυχώς και από προσωπική εμπειρία σου λέω ότι δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τα πράγματα.
Απλά να φανείς δυνατός, ο χαμός να μη σε παίρνει από κάτω στη δική σου ζωή. Προσπάθησε να γεμίζεις τις σκέψεις με άλλα πράγματα, το ίδιο και το χρόνο κάνοντας διάφορες δραστηριότητες ή να είσαι κοντά σε ανθρώπους.

Ο έντονος πόνος που τώρα νοιώθεις φρόντισε να τον μοιώσεις με το χρόνο σταδιακά. 
Το ότι νοσηλεύθηκε πιστεύω βοηθά στο να έρθει λιγότερο έντονος ο χαμός ίσως λόγω αναμονής οπότε λίγο εκεί αρχίζεις να εξοικοιώνεσαι.

Κουράγιο και πολλή δύναμη. ΄Βλέπε μπροστά.

----------


## UlverK

Ακριβώς \'ετσι.... εγκληματίες...να φανταστείς εμένα ένας από αυτούς τους λεγόμενους \'\'λειτουργούς\'\' παραλίγο να χτυπήσει τη μητέρα μου όταν αυτή έκανε το ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑ να τον απασχολήσει για δεύτερη φορά σε ένα βράδυ επειδή ο πατέρας μου δεν έπαιρνε αναπνοή. Με τα πολλά τελικά ήρθε στο δωμάτιο, τον είδε, μας διαβεβαίωσε ότι είναι απολύτως καλά (ενώ ο άνθρωπός μας δεν μπορούσε να αναπνεύσει ήταν εμφανές) και με υπεροπτικό ύφος μας άφησε έτσι. Την επόμενη μέρα κάποιος άλλος γιατρός έκανε διάγνωση πνευμονία και εγκεφαλικό. Μεσα σε λιγότερο από εβδομάδα τον χάσαμε... 

Και γι αυτό,ναι, κι εγώ απλά εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή ο γιατρός αυτός να συναντήσει την ίδια αντιμετώπιση..

----------


## gios_new

Εγώ μιλάω για πελατειακή σχέση ... Εμείς πονάγαμε και αγωνιούσαμε και αυτοί κοιτάγαν πως θα δοκιμάσουν τα πάντα πάνω του...

Όσον αφορά την συμπεριφορά τους ? Την μία πήγε να πεθάνει γιατί έπεσε σε αργία και ήταν 2 μέρες στο νοσοκομείο είχε γίνει εισαγωγή και δεν ερχόταν να ασχοληθεί κανείς..
Πόναγε , λιποθύμησε κόντευε να σκάσει και όταν τους παρακαλάγαμε να έρθουν να τον κοιτάξουν μας περιφρονούσαν και μας πρόσβαλλαν. Βάλαν τους security να μας διώξουν ..

Εγώ τον θυμάμαι πάρα πολύ καλά το παιδάκι που ήταν τότε υπέυθυνος στην περίοδο που πήγαμε..Τον θυμάμαι που έβαλε τους σεκιούριτη να μας διώξουν.. Που μας πρόσβαλε...

Επίσης δεν έχω ξεχάσει την εκμετάλευση του πατέρα μου απο το νοσοκομείο όσον αφορά το ότι κάναν τα πάντα πάνω του και πειραματιζόντουσαν...

Θυμάμαι πάρα πολύ καλά και έχω καταλάβει και πολά ακόμα...

Μετα δυσκολίας κρατιέμαι να μην ασχοληθώ μαζί τους..

Όσο σκέφτομαι τον πατέρα μου να τους παρακαλάει να τον βοηθήσουν και αυτοί σκέφτονταν ή το χρήμα ή μας ξεφτίλιζαν με την συμπεριφορά τους σκέφτομαι αρκετά γιαυτούς ...

Τώρα ο πατέρας μου έχει φύγει και αυτά τα ζώα συνεχίζουν να κάνουν αυτό που κάναν ...

Εύχομαι ολόψυχα έτσι όπως του συμπεριφερθήκαν να το πάθουν οι ίδιοι και να πάθουν και τα παιδιά τους τα ίδια που έπαθα και εγώ!!!

----------


## UlverK

Διαβάζω το post σου και τα μάτια μου γεμίζουν δάκρυα ενθυμούμενη τη δική μου εμπειρία που τόσο μοιάζει... Κι εγώ αυτό νιώθω, ότι ο μπαμπάς μου, ο καλός μου ο μπαμπάκας που κάθε φορά που τον είχε κάποιος ανάγκη ΕΤΡΕΧΕ να βοηθήσει όπως μπορούσε κατάντησε πειραματόζωο στα χέρια κάποιων \'\'γιατρών\'\', κάποιων πιτσιρικάδων που εν περίοδω διακοπών Αυγούστου είχαν μείνει μόνοι στο νοσοκομείο και είτε δοκίμαζαν τις γνώσεις τους πάνω σε ανθρώπους που πονούσαν είτε δοκίμαζαν τα νεύρα μας με συμπεριφορές ΑΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΠΤΕΣ. Κανένας σεβασμός, καμία ανθρωπιά, τίποτα...

Και να φοβάσαι να μιλήσεις, να εκφράσεις την ανησυχία σου, το φόβο σου... Να φοβάσαι να ανοίξεις το στόμα σου μήπως τους ενοχλήσεις και αφήσουν τον άνθρωπό σου ακόμα πιο αβοήθητο. Και τελικά... τελικά έρχεται το τέλος και σου λένε ότι έκαναν ό,τι μπορούσαν κι εσύ μένεις εκεί να τους κοιτάζεις χωρίς να βλέπεις γιατί το μόνο που υπάρχει μπροστά σου είναι ο θάνατος και το κενό και λίγο αργότερα οι τύψεις. Τύψεις και ενοχές... ότι δεν έκανες ό,τι μπορούσες, ότι δεν πάλεψες αρκετά... Τους μισώ τους γιατρούς. Τους μισώ γι αυτό που έκαναν στον πατέρα μου, γι αυτό που έκαναν στην οικογένειά μας, μα πιο πολύ γι αυτό που έκαναν στην ψυχή μου.

Κι όπως λες κι εσύ... εύχομαι με αυτήν την ψυχή, που αυτοί έφεραν σε τέτοια κατάσταση, να πληρώσουν όχι περισσότερο, απλά ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ!

----------


## madem

Κουράγιο...

_το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## gios

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGkkAhzI0j0&amp;feature=related

----------


## gios

Δεν κοπάζει δεν σβήνει
στη καρδιά μου η φωτιά
που με τρώει και με ρίχνει
απ\' την Εδέμ στο πουθενά
Οι αιώνες ρωτάνε
πόσο ακόμα Θα αντέξω
Να τρικλίζω εκεί έξω
Ξυπόλυτος μόνος
Και γω ψιθυρίζω
δικιά μου η χαρά
δικό μου το αίμα
δικός μου κι ο τρόμος
Δεν είμαι μόνος
Δεν είμαι ο μόνος
Όλα είναι δρόμος
Η φωτιά η γιορτή η απώλεια ο πόνος
Ο κάθε μικρός θάνατος
κι ο μεγάλος ο ατέλειωτος κόσμος
Όλα είναι δρόμο

----------


## asteraki87

lipame poli.... silipitiria!
kouragio file mou.....

----------


## psili

Ολα ειναι κυκλος gios,και αυτο που μενει στον απολογισμο που κανει ο καθενας απο μας,ειναι ποσο σωστα συμπεριφερθηκαμε στην ζωη.
Σιγουρα το γιατρουδακι,οταν ερθουν οι καταστασεις μπροστα του(παντα ερχονται) θα κανει ενα αρνητικο απολογισμο για τον τροπο που συμπεριφερθηκε στον μπαμπα σου και εσενα.
Ασε τον χρονο να κανει την δουλεια του,δικια σου δουλεια,ειναι να φροντισεις να μαζεψεις τα κομματια σου,για εσενα,την οικογενεια σου και για να νιωσει ο μπαμπας σου,οτι παντα τον θυμασαι και τον αγαπας ,αλλα εισαι αρκετα δυνατος για να προχωρησεις.
ζωη σε εσας.

----------


## gios

Δυστυχως νομιζα πως το ελεγχω αλλα το χανω..
Δεν ξερω αν εχω καταθλιψη ή κατι αλλο , αλλά ξεφευγω συνέχεια ..
Παρα πολλά νεύρα , πολλές σκέψεις , βυθίζομαι στην μοναξιά μου . 

Όλα έχουν αλλάξει , νιώθω αδύναμος..
Όσο περνάει ο καιρός νιώθω την απουσία του και πιο πολύ ..
Έχω πολλά άτομα δίπλα μου αλλά νιώθω μόνος.

Τελικά αυτό είναι ? Καταλήγουμε στο ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ?
Όλα είναι μάταια ? Ποιο το νόημα ? Να είμαστε καλοί σε έναν σκατένιο κόσμο ? Για ποιό λόγο ? Για το τίποτα ?
Γιατί να το περνάνε αυτό ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Επειδή το πέρασα αυτό με τη μαμά μου και βρίσκομαι στο στάδιο της συνηδειτοποίησης πλέον, θα σου πω κάτι πολύ απλό. Ξέσπασε, κλάψε, δώσε χρόνο. Είναι μακρύς ο δρόμος αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχεις καμία μα καμία επιλογή.
Πρόσεχε τους ανθρώπους που έμειναν πίσω και μαζί με αυτούς τον εαυτό σου.
Ναι, ένα τίποτα είμαστε γι αυτό πρέπει να ζούμε κάθε μέρα της ζωής μας και να μην αναλωνόμαστε σε ανούσια πράγματα. (δεν εννοώ φυσικά το πένθος σου).

----------


## psili

Δεν πιστευω στον θανατο,δεν υπαρχει θανατος για εμενα.
Τα ατομα που εχουν φυγει απο κοντα μου,πιστευω οτι ειναι διπλα μου και με προσεχουν,αληθεια το πιστευω.
Θα σου πω μια ιστορια.
Πριν 14 χρονια περιπου ,εχασα τον αδερφο μου ,με γονατησε ο θανατος του,ηθελα να ειμαι στην θεση του και ειχα τυψεις ,πολλες τυψεις.Δεν του ειχα πει ποτε οτι τον αγαπαω,δεν ηξερα αν το ηξερε και εφυγε ξαφνικα ,με βαραινε και καθε μερα σχεδον πηγαινα στονεκροταφειο και τον ρωτουσα αν το ξερει.
Πιστευα οτι με καποιο τροπο μπορουσε να μου απαντησει,οτι ειναι καπου και μπορουσε να βρει τροπο να μου μιλησει.
Δεν περασαν 3 μερες και ειδα ενα ονειρο,ημουν λεει σε ενα δωματιο,γεματο φως,ολα τα αδερφια μου ,οι γονεις μου κοιτουσαν στην εισοδο ενος αλλου δωματιου,που ηταν σκοτεινο,λες και το φως του δωματιου που καθομασταν να μην το επιρρεαζε καθολου.
Οι δικοι μου καθοντουσαν σιωπηλοι και περιμεναν και ρωτησα τι κανουν ?γιατι κοιταζουν το δωματιο που δεν ειχε φως σαν αγαλματα και η μητερα μου ,μου εκανε νοημα ,να μην μιλαω δυνατα,μου εξηγησε οτι περιμενουν τον Γιαννη χαμηλοφωνα.
Καθησα και εγω και περιμενα μαζι τους και μετα απο λιγο βγηκε απο το σκοτεινο δωματιο,ηρθε μπροστα μου,με αγκαλιασε και μου ειπε ,και εγω σε αγαπαω.
Οσο ζω ,δεν θα ξεχασω αυτο το ονειρο,δεν ξερω αν ηταν καποια ψυχολογικη υποσυνειδητη διεργασια που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.
Για εμενα ηταν η απαντηση του αδερφου μου σε αυτο που ρωτησα.
Αργοτερα ασχοληθηκα και με θεωριες για τον θανατο,για την ζωη κ.λπ
Δεν ξερω αν με εκαναν πιο σοφη,σιγουρα ομως με εκαναν πιο σιγουρη και πιο δυνατη.
Εισαι καλος ,γιατι ειναι ελευθερια να κοιτας το παρελθον σου χωρις να ντρεπεσαι,να κοιτας τον εαυτο σου στον καθρεφτη ,χωρις να τον απεχθανεσαι...ειναι πολυ μεγαλη αμοιβη,αν δεν στο ειχε πει ποτε ο πατερας σου λεκτικα,ειμαι σιγουρη οτι στο εδειξε.

----------


## gios_new

δεν ξέρω αν φταιει το οτι πρόσφατα μπήκα σε νέα δεκαετια ή οι συνθηκες-οικονομικες συνθηκες που εξαθλιωνουν την χωρα , ..κτλ..
η η προσφατη απωλεια του πατερα , αλλά εάν αυτα που νιωθω τα νιωθει και αλλος , ας το πει γιατι νιωθω λιγο απομωνομενος..
Νιώθω μίσος για ολα εκεινα τα επαγγελματα που επιτελουν υποτιθεται κοινωνικο λειτουργημα.. Γιατρους , πολιτικους , παπαδες , αστυνομια..
Νιώθω πως στην δουλεια μου με εκμεταλεύονται.. Νιώθω τις διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις με φιλους να αλλιωνονται.. Νιωθω στην καθημερινοτητα μου να προσπαθουν να με εξαπατησουν.. Συνεργεια , τεχνιτες... Νιώθω το σοι μου ασυνδετο-απομακρο σαν να κοιταει ο καθενας την παρτη του...

Η ειρωνεια ειναι πως μεχρι πριν 5 χρονια ολοι λεγαν πως ειμαι το καλυτερο παιδι και μεσα στην καρδια μου δεν υπηρχε μισος για κανεναν , παρα μονο η κατανοηση για ολους και για ολα
Αυτά  :Smile: ))

----------


## *Ghost*

Αυτα που αισθανεσαι για τους γυρω σου ειναι κατα την γνωμη μου ενα μιγμα πραγματικοτητας και εντυπωσεων. Απ την μια σιγουρα βλεπεις με πιο καχυποπτη ματια τον κοσμο μετα απο οσα περασες, ομως σε αυτο που βλεπεις υπαρχει μεγαλη δοση αληθειας. Δυστυχως ο κοσμος ειναι πολυ σκληρος και ακομη πιο σκληρη η στιγμη που φτανουμε στην συνειδητοποιηση οτι ολα οσα πιστευαμε ηταν μια αυταπατη και τοτε ξαφνικα ολος ο κοσμος μας καταρρεει. Δεν εχω χασει καποιον δικο μου ανθρωπο ευτυχως, αλλα νιωθω πολυ μονη τον τελευταιο καιρο... Νιωθω οτι αλλαζω και χανω τον παλιο ανεμελο εαυτο μου, πλεον δεν μπορω να μοιραστω συναισθηματα με φιλους μου, βρισκω ανουσια τα παντα, δεν βρισκω νοημα στο να μπω σε βαθυτερη συζητηση με καποιον ή για να μιλησω για σοβαρα θεματα, δεν βρισκω νοημα να δεθω συναισθηματικα, νιωθω ενα πληρες κενο, οσο οξυμορο και αν ακουγεται... Αν απεικονιζα τον εσωτερικο μου κοσμο θα ζωγραφιζα μια ευθεια γραμμη, μια ανιαρη, ανουσια ευθεια γραμμη. Δεν βρισκω ενδιαφερον σε τιποτα πια, δεν βρισκω κατι να με συγκινει, δεν εχω χομπι, ολα τα βαριεμαι...

----------


## gios_new

Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να πούμε 2 λόγια σε αυτούς που έφυγαν και δεν είναι πια μαζι μας...
Αν ειχα 5 λεπτά μαζι του θα του έλεγα μπαμπά σ'αγαπω με ολη την καρδια μου , 
συγχωρεσε με για ολες τις φορες που σε στενοχωρησα , 
μου λείπεις πάρα πολύ , 
μην φοβάσε θα την προστατεύω εγω την οικογένεια ..

----------


## gios_new

Πέρασαν 7 χρόνια λοιπόν.. Έγινα και εγώ πατέρας. Η θλίψη και ο πόνος έγιναν τα θεμέλια και πάνω σε αυτά έχτισα την νέα μου ζωή. Πλέον είμαι σίγουρος πως όσο μεγαλώνω γίνομαι εσύ...

----------


## savatage

Και ετσι ο πατερας σου συνεχιζει να ζει μεσα απο σενα.  :Smile:

----------


## Helena

Δεν ξεχνάμε πότε τους αγαπημένους μας ..Με οποιον τροπο και σε οποια ηλικια και αν εφυγαν...έτσι είναι καλέ μου...

----------


## λουλούδι

> Πέρασαν 7 χρόνια λοιπόν.. Έγινα και εγώ πατέρας. Η θλίψη και ο πόνος έγιναν τα θεμέλια και πάνω σε αυτά έχτισα την νέα μου ζωή. Πλέον είμαι σίγουρος πως όσο μεγαλώνω γίνομαι εσύ...


Να μη λες οτι πανω σε πονο και θλιψη εχτισες τη νεα σου ζωη, γιατι δεν κανεις καλο στην οικογενεια σου ετσι. Για να γινεις εσυ καλος πατερας πρεπει να ξεχασεις την θλιψη για τον πατερα σου και να κοιταξεις την οικογενεια σου, και φυσικα μην λες οτι γινεσαι ο πατερας σου........να εχεις ξεχωριστη προσωπικοτητα.......μη δενεσαι τοσο πολυ με το παρελθον γιατι καταστρεφεις το μελλον ετσι........ναι πονεσες αλλα καιρος να πας παρακατω............

----------

